# Just got diagnosed



## yzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been suffering with LG, wet anus, constipation, diarrhea and the overall loss of a social life for about 2 years now. I've done just about every test possible and have been to many many doctors. I recently got sent for a defecography and the got the following results:

"Hypertrophy and limited relaxation of the puborectalis sling as described suggesting a degree of dissynergy",

My doctor told me I have to go for physical therapy that involves bio-feedback to address the pelvic floor muscle abnormality.

If anyone knows anything about this or has gone through it, your feedback would be great.

Hope this helps someone.

Also, what has been helping me a great deal is a liquid laxative called Lactulose, which helps me have a BM every morning and allows me a few hours to reintegrate into society.

-YZZ


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Gawd, I had those exact symptoms between 1994 to 2002. Then, I made some basic changes to my diet and took a number of supplements to restore my digestive tract back to a more natural state.

First, I cut out all pre-sweetened drinks, even coffees...lattes and diet drinks. I slowly allowed myself to drink weak black coffee during the day until just before dinner. After which, I will only drink filtered or pre-boiled water. (Eventually, this pretty much eliminated my leaky gut). I can enjoy an occasional soft drink now, although I usually refrain from it. I find that if I drink coffee too late into the evening, I experience leaky gut during the night and mornings of the next day.

To restore my digestive track, I took Metamucil (orange/smooth) right after lunch and dinner (This was to speed along the food and help absorb some of the oils from the meats and fried dishes and prevent them from being digested. I also took Puritan.com's Colon Cleanser before dinner.

At night, I took a table spoon of Colloidal silver with 2 oz of water. This would settle my stomach and rid me of any bloating so that I could sleep comfortably. (Note: Be wary of the brands of colloidal silver. Stick to brands that have been around a while and have a good number of reviews. The concentration should not exceed 20-30ppm. I've experienced so called extra concentrated colloidal silver that were doctored with salts, baking powder or glycolic acid to boost the ppm count into the hundreds. Utopia silver and Mesosilver are brands I trust and offer good discounts from time to time. )

If my stomach felt like there was too much acid activity (gassy/burpy/somewhat painful or uncomfortable in the stomach region) I would drink a teaspoon or two of vinegar. Vinegar (acetic acid) supposedly makes the stomach think it has overproduced acid and turns that function off temporarily. If the discomfort or pain was lower than my stomach area, I would take a little more of the colloidal silver instead.

Each morning, I would start with some probiotics and a bowl of oatmeal prepared using canned, unsweetened, condensed milk. (I also cut homogenized milk from my diet, as well, as it tended to give me gas. This was difficult for me as I love milk).

It took about a week before I really noticed the difference.

Two weeks later, I felt almost normal... I still had mild IBS as I would need to do my #2 twice daily.

Four weeks later, my stomach and digestive system felt great! I stopped doing the above as a daily regimen, going every other day, then twice a week, and then once a week... ultimately forgetting most of the regimen until I had a case of diarrhea.

I still find that if I drink coffee after 9pm, I get leaky gut.

...............................

I had forgotten all about the above regimen between 2003 and 2012. Then last year I started feeling the urge to do #2 more than twice daily... sometimes as often as 6 times a day. This was not diarrhea. Just regular bowl movements, sometimes very little, other times normal. By December of 2012, I felt like I had to move my bowels every minute of the day. I couldn't function at work or go anywhere, anymore. I lost focus, couldn't concentrate on anything longer than a few seconds, I was anxious 24-7, irritable, and felt completely debilitated. I was not pleasant to be around.

Then, I remembered the regimen and wondered if it would help me with what I was going through. So I started it up again. And it did help. It helped a lot, but it didn't give me complete relief... that is.. until I combined it with a good dose of EDTA at night.

I'm 60 going on 61, and I feel great again! I'm back at work with my power tools and I can focus and I don't feel like I might lose a finger or two somewhere.

I hope my experience may help you in some way. At the very least, to know, that there is hope.


----------

